# Babies born at 36weeks?



## KateyCakes

Are they classed as premature? If so by how many weeks? :wacko: it's so confusing!!
I'm seeing the consultant tomorrow morning about being induced this saturday, due to a suspected blood clot on my brain, I'll be 36weeks exactly..


----------



## AP

it would be classed as 4 weeks premature. (40 weeks is a full pregnancy)

However 37 weeks is classed as full term and would never be classed as premature,as generally they are well enough to be born then.

totally confusing i know, good luck hun xxx


----------



## sun

Bun was born at 35+6 weeks and aside from a few feeding issues and jaundice was totally fine! Some babies at that age might need a little more help at first however and I think Bun was a tad slower developmentally initially (especially compared to his 40wk or overdue buddies).

Technically they are considered preemies - and my doc always looked at his development as being 4 weeks behind. I hardly consider him a preemie though! xxx


----------



## Bluetomato

Darcey was born at 36+6 and was classed as a prem - If she had been born 1 day later she wouldn't have been! They just kept a closer eye on her, and I think had an extra peadiatritian in theatre when she was born. She was 6lb 10oz when born, so quite a good size for that gestation and had no problems with feeding x


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh was born at 35+4. Apart from some feeding issues from being sleepy with jaundice she had no problems.

We had a resusitare brought into the room just in case she needed help. She had a little oxygen to help her at first but that was more to do with the complcations at delivery than her being prem.

Shes marked back 5 weeks on her weight and is ever so slightly behind on her developemnt but only by a few weeks so its not realy noticable.


----------



## Anicole10

I gave birth at 37+1 and although technically my daughter is not considered premie she is 4lbs 8oz (currently) and they consider her a late term premie. Apparently a baby born in the 36th and 37th weeks can still be considered premies depending on their gestational sizes. 

My water broke randomly and she has been in special care for the last 9 days. We're currently still in the hospital hoping to go home today now that she is out of the "danger" of being jaundice, can now control her body temp and is slowly gaining weight (she came out at 4lb 5oz). There's babies in the special care who were born at 35 weeks and are significantly bigger than her...you'd think she was born at more like 7 or 8 months gestational age.


----------



## Cazzyg

It's confusing, but 37 weeks is considered full term so a baby born before then is considered premature. So a baby born at 36 weeks would be classed as 4 weeks early, but a 37 week baby would be full term.

Lots of babies born at this gestation need no help at all and will go home as normal. However some do need a stay in special care, so I would be prepared for that to happen.


----------



## marmo11

kayleigh was born 35+5 weeks, she had feeding issues and jaundice. she was kept in special care 4 10 days but doing great now. born 4lb 15oz and now weighs 7lb 6oz


----------



## bathbabe

Harrison was born at 36.3 weeks weighing 5lb 12oz. 
Other than being extremely sleepy and jandice (sp?) Which effected his feeding hes been fine. X


----------



## 2016

Stewart was born at 35+6 (or 34+6 depending on whose dates you believe!) and he had no issues whatsoever - breathing, feeding all fine. Slight jaundice when we got home the first week but helped by BF and a bit of sunlight a day.
I believe having skin to skin straight after he was born really helped him as his APGAR was 9 and then 10 and the contact encouraged him to crawl to the breast and latch on all on his own.

All the best for your delivery. :hugs:


----------

